# WANTED: 1br @ Wyndham Grand Desert (Vegas), Nov 13-17



## ENH (Oct 31, 2014)

Please PM me ASAP if you have these 4 nights available (November 13-17) at the Wyndham Grand Desert in Las Vegas.   Thanks.


----------



## richjester (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a 1BR deluxe.  Sent an email.


----------

